# moving to san miguel de salinas



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

hi there, 

have been reading as many posts as possible to get some answers buthave to say my contact lenses have now dried up from staring at the screen so long so thought i'd ask some direct quesions haha

myself, hubby and daughter plan a move to the above area in mar/apr next year so have been trying to prepare as much as possible to avoid any hiccups? 

we have chosen that particular area after a recommendation on the local secondary school and as its pretty much central to our "desired" areas we feel we have made a good choice but just to be on the safe side we are renting before making any commitments.

my questions are as most peoples and that is the probs of employment.

i am a hairdresser by trade, but at present work as an office manager for a marketing company so have sales and admin exp. i also have a TEFL qualification and volunteer in my local school on my afternoon off to gain a little more experience. is there much chance of finding a job with my options above?? my husband isnt too fussy what he does as he has a small pension and just wants to top that up. any advice would be greatly appreciated?

my daughter and i have just started having private tutoring from a native spaniard so we will hopefully learn enough over the next few months to settle in well without too much of a language barrier?

if anyone has any info on the area from a living there point of view it would be nice to hear from you?

anyway i will stop rambling and look forward to some responces.

thanks in advance to anyone who takes the time to reply


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> I have lived just down the road from San Miguel for 10 years. I cannot think which school comes so highly recommended that you would chose it above all others BUT it's a great way to make a decision. We get so bored/irritated with "I need Corrie, nails every week, bingo, Marmite and, oh by the way a school for our seven children from 6 weeks to 17 years."
> 
> Shout if you want anything specific but work on the basis that (a) you won't find work and (b) that you won't speak enough Spanish to order more than a coffee and a beer. That said, I applaud your decision to learn Spanish and the more that you learn before you come the easier it will all be.
> 
> ¡Os deseo mucha suerte!


thank you......................

although i already speak enough spanish to order more than a beer or a coffee and so does my daughter-we want more than "holiday spanish" so we are having private tuition for more emphasis on conversational and having lived in other european countries (and always learning enough of the lingo to more than get by)we have every confidence the tuition will more than pay off.

i'm guessing you have current experience of the schools in the area then????

i'm not moving to spain to watch corrie, play bingo or eat marmite so its nice to know my thread didn't irritate?!

we had a short list of 4 areas that we have visited several times as we always have one of our holidays every year in spain and i have been comin to the costa's of calida, brava & blanca for almost 30 years. we are fully aware that living somewhere is completely different to spending 3 weeks on holiday there....... hence some insight on that specific area from someone who lives there would have been appreciated.

de todos modos, gracias por tomarse el tiempo para responder, espero que la siguiente persona será de san miguel de salinas???

buenas noches ... oh y el mío es un café!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I need Corrie



I NEED CORRIE!!...... and Emmerdale and Eastenders!!!

I dont know the area that you're looking at, but Spains having a tough time right now, high unemployment, falling house prices, recession etc... But if you start planning now, dont burn your UK bridges and make sure you have some money behind you to give you a buffer, you should be ok??

Jo xxx


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

jojo said:


> I NEED CORRIE!!...... and Emmerdale and Eastenders!!!
> 
> I dont know the area that you're looking at, but Spains having a tough time right now, high unemployment, falling house prices, recession etc... But if you start planning now, dont burn your UK bridges and make sure you have some money behind you to give you a buffer, you should be ok??
> 
> Jo xxx


hahahahahaha!!!

thanks Jo, we've been planning for a while now an have enough cash behind us for a couple of years plus some to set up a business if we struggle to find work. my boss has told me i can work from Spain until we get settled so with my husbands war pension aswell we should be ok for a while til we make contacts and find our feet.

xxx


----------



## inysteve (Apr 12, 2010)

Good luck you guys, I moved here in the 80s and went back a decade later and now we are here for good. We speak a bit more than basic Spanish and really try to fit in, all our neighbours are Spanish except one German guy and he is ok..........my wife is German and also understands the towel rule hehe.

Ok, we like Corrie as well as Jo

Best wishes

Steve & Ines


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks Steve and Ines, i lived in Germany for a few years and absolutely loved it there........... that was the start of our realisation we hated living in the UK but due to my husbands work we have had to wait to move til now hence the not so great timing with our daughters age but she does have a private tutor for the next 9 months so hopefully she wont struggle too much?!

Steve, the school that has been recommended to us is I E S Los Alcores, i am a member of other forums and this has cropped up a couple of times as having a good reputation and as my daughters welfare and education are paramount, it was that that swung it for us. unfortunately not many recommendations for schools were very forthcoming and as it was central to the four areas we short listed we thought it was a good place to start. 
we have been do the area but only when we've hired a car and gone for the odd day out. we have a friend that has a villa in torrevieja so that was where we always stayed until a few years ago when they sold and we started going another friends villa in CDS. not been to CB for about 4 years so am sure it has changed since then but we have lived abroad before so we are used to making the most of our surroundings.

on the work front, my boss has said i can work from spain for as long as i like or until i find something over there. i just hope the internet connection is good! lol

my original question was just asking for the point of view of someone that lives in the area, as i know its completely different to just beng on holiday. although i want to be around ex-pat, i dont want to live on a purely british urbanisation so wondered if as its described as a Spanish town if this really is the case?

thanks


----------



## xofydna (May 12, 2011)

Sorry to have found this thread months too late! I couldn´t help wondering if you made the move....or if we´ve met. If it´s still relevant, my family and I have lived in the village since 2005. I have a business, and one of our sons attends the excellent IES Los Alcores secondary school, which you were quite rightly recommended.


----------

